# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > CodeIgniter >  دلیل  خطای Uncaught Error: Function name must be a string

## norisa

سلام دوستان 
من درحال یاگیریه php هستم یه وبلاگ دارم می نویسم که از فریم ورک Namespace-pip که شبیه codeegniter استفاده میکنم .
کنترلرم حاوی این کدهاست:
[php]
*<?php*
*php**namespace* Controller;
*use* \Model\blogModel;
*use* \View\View;
*use* \Model\Model;
*class* Admin *extends* Controller
{
*public function* index($op = *null* ,$val = *null*)
 {
$template = *new* View(*'admin-send'*);
$template->render();
*include_once*(*APP_DIR* . *'\models\blogModel.php'*);
$blog = *new* blogModel();
*if*(*isset*($_POST[*'submit'*])){  _//Do validate here
_*if*($op == *'edit'* *and* _is_numeric_($val)){ _//Edit post
_$blog->updatePost($val,$_POST[*'catID'*],$_POST[*'title'*],$_POST[*'content'*],$_POST[*'tags'*]);
$template->set(*'msg'*,*'**یرایش انجام شد**.'*);
        }*else*{ _//Add post
_$blog->addPost($_POST[*'catID'*],$_POST[*'title'*],$_POST[*'content'*],$_POST[*'tags'*]);
$template->set(*'msg'*,*'**مطلب با موفقیت افزوده شد**.'*);
        }
     }

 }
}
[php/]
فایل blogMel:

<*?php**namespace* Model;

*class* blogModel *extends* Model
{
*private* *$postsTable* = *'posts'*;
*private* *$commentsTable* = *'comments'*;
*private* *$categoriesTable* = *'categories'*;
*private* *$optionsTable* = *'options'*;
*private* *$widgetsTable* = *'widgets'*;
*private* *$rateLogsTable* = *'rate_logs'*;
_//posts
_*public function* addPost($cat_id,$title,$body,$views=0,$tags=*""*){
$this->prepare(*'INSERT INTO $this->postsTable (cat_id,title,body,views,tags) VALUES (?,?,?,?,?)'*);
$this->bind(*cat_id*,$cat_id);
$this->bind(*title*,$title);
$this->bind(*body*,$body);
$this->bind(*views*,$views);
$this->bind(*tags*,$tags);
$result = $this->execute();
*return* $result;
     }
*public function* updatePost($pid,$cat_id,$title,$body,$views=0,$tags=*""*){
$this->prepare(*'UPDATE $this->postsTable SET cat_id=?, title=?, body=?,view =?,tags=? WHERE id=$pid'*);
$this->bind(*id*,$pid);
$this->bind(*cat_id*,$cat_id);
$this->bind(*title*,$title);
$this->bind(*body*,$body);
$this->bind(*views*,$views);
$this->bind(*tags*,$tags);
$result = $this->execute();
*return* $result;
    }
*public function* getPost($pid){
$this->prepare(*'SELECT* _*_* FROM $this->postsTable WHERE id = ?'*);
$this->execute($pid);
*return* $this->fetch();
    }
}


ولی بعد اجرا این خطا رو بهم میده
Fatal error: Uncaught Error: Function name must be a string in C:\wamp64\www\blog\system\utils\handlers.php on line _12
ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنین_

----------

